# Synapse redux: 2012 or 2013?



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know when the Synapse is due for an overhaul? I'd expect it either year based on product life cycles. Any inside info, rumor or speculation? If they're re-doing the Super already, then it's probably '13, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Calling STARNUT...*

STARNUT: do you have any info you can or will divulge about this? Pretty please?


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

He doesn't know any of the details yet.


----------



## clnr (Jun 16, 2008)

Liquigas-Cannondale raced Paris-Roubaix on new Synapses. But were they a one-off for the race or is it a new bike available for customers this fall?


> Cannondale debuts new Synapse frame with Liquigas at Paris-Roubaix
> 
> Liquigas debuted a new Cannondale Synapse at Paris-Roubaix with changes including reshaped stays, a new carbon fork, and a curious multi-piece interchangeable seatpost system.
> 
> ...


from http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/paris-roubaix-van-summerens-winning-cervelo-r3


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, that's interesting. Wonder how / when this will shake out? They usually announce early availability in mid-summer, no?


----------

